# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Experimento Sierra Norte Sevilla.

## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros he estado haciendo un experimento, he recogido material de la zona de la Sierra Norte de Sevilla y lo he ido depositando en una placa de Petri   he añadido agua,  bellotas y líquenes.
La primera cuestión ha sido si realizar un tema en conjunto o ir separando por partes, he cogiendo esta última solución.

Las primeras fotos son del conjunto de elementos.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (24-ene-2014),F. Lázaro (14-ene-2014),FEDE (14-ene-2014),jlois (12-ene-2014),Los terrines (11-ene-2014),perdiguera (11-ene-2014),sergi1907 (11-ene-2014)

----------


## perdiguera

frfmfrfm, buena idea.
Una pregunta sólo:  ¿cuando te refieres a material te refieres a tierra?
Gracias.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Perdiguera el escrito no concordaba mucho debido que lo cambié al no saber sí separar la biología y la botánica. Voy a unir todo y he cambiado hasta el titulo pero creo que quedará bien, la naturaleza la veo siempre como un conjunto.

Empiezo, primero metí tres bellotas y añadí agua que se pueden ver en la primera foto y en la segunda foto hay solo dos bellotas y un gusano.





El gusano es una larva de gorgojo de las encinas.



Eso fue lo primero que ocurrió la larva del gorgojo hizo un agujero saliendo de la bellota que le había servido de habitáculo y de despensa.
Ese es el motivo por el que hay solo dos bellotas en la segunda foto.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (24-ene-2014),F. Lázaro (14-ene-2014),FEDE (14-ene-2014),jlois (12-ene-2014),Los terrines (12-ene-2014),Luján (12-ene-2014),perdiguera (12-ene-2014)

----------


## Luján

Ahora entiendo el porqué de tantas bellotas agujeradas que encuentro.

----------

embalses al 100% (24-ene-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Luján cuando cae la bellota la larva hace un agujero y sale para enterrarse, pasa el invierno en forma de crisálida hasta la primavera donde se cierra el ciclo de una nueva generación de adultos.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (24-ene-2014),Luján (12-ene-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches os subo unas nuevas fotos de la larva para que tengáis otra visión de ellas.
Estas primeras están realizadas cuando se las he picado para el comedero que tengo puesto a los pájaros, son muy nutritivas tanto las bellotas como las larvas por su alto contenido en proteínas.









Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (24-ene-2014),F. Lázaro (14-ene-2014),FEDE (14-ene-2014),Los terrines (13-ene-2014),sergi1907 (16-ene-2014),willi (14-ene-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas sigo con las fotos de la larva del  curculio elephas, estas ya son vistas con el estereoscopio, no son muy agradables pero esto es como es, en ellas señalo algunos detalles. 










> Luján, ahora entiendo el porqué de tantas bellotas agujeradas que encuentro.


Lujá,  como bien dices hay un gran número de bellotas con el agujero de salida de dichas larva, te puedo comentar que es el mismo gorgojo que ataca a las castañas.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

FEDE (14-ene-2014),Los terrines (14-ene-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Vista lateral de la cabeza de la larva.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (24-ene-2014),FEDE (15-ene-2014),Los terrines (15-ene-2014),pietro (16-ene-2014),sergi1907 (16-ene-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias compañeros por el por el seguimiento y el apoyo.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Subo una foto de las diferencias que he encontrado entre una bellota de Quercus ilex (encina) y  Quercus suber (Alcornoque ).



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (24-ene-2014),Los terrines (16-ene-2014),perdiguera (16-ene-2014)

----------


## perdiguera

¿Las has pesado? ¿has visto cual tiene más cantidad de "comida"?
Para hacerlo bien habría que aumentar la cantidad de cada muestra. Con una sólo es poco para determinar cual tiene más. 
Nuevas etapas en tu investigación, si quieres, claro.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias perdiguera ahora va ha ser difícil, estamos ya en la últimos días de temporada las que quedan están casi todas enterradas, picadas y en mal estado.
Habrá que tenerlo en cuenta para cuando sea más propicio, lo que si te puedo decir estas las recogí en el parque del Alamillo y estaban perfectas tanto que he podido constatar que este parque el ataque lo los gorgojos prácticamente no existía.
He llegado a pensar que la contaminación debe de afectar a los gorgojos porque las de la sierra en el mismo tiempo estaban en gran medida afectadas y la de la ciudad ni existían.
Compañeros, el tema lo he abierto yo pero es de todos ustedes, además yo aprendo de vosotros y sin ustedes esto no tendría sentido, así que todas vuestras ideas las intentaré adaptar y sino pudiera las tendré en cuenta para nuevos proyectos.
Mirando hacia atrás hemos aprendido mucho y seguiremos haciéndolo todos juntos.
Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## Luján

¿puede ser que en el parque traten con algún producto químico para, precisamente, mantener a raya a estos u otros bichos?

----------

frfmfrfm (16-ene-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Luján todo lo contrario, he hablado con un operario del parque y me comento que no se trataba el parque con productos fitosanitarios.
Creo que es lo habitual debido a la cantidad de personas que recibe todos los días y más los fines de semana.
Este parque a la salida de la ciudad es una recreación del bosque mediterráneo.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Luján

> Luján todo lo contrario, he hablado con un operario del parque y me comento que no se trataba el parque con productos fitosanitarios.
> Creo que es lo habitual debido a la cantidad de personas que recibe todos los días y más los fines de semana.
> Este parque a la salida de la ciudad es una recreación del bosque mediterráneo.
> Un saludo, Francisco.


Pues entonces sí que es posible que la contaminación afecte a estos bichos.

Podría ser un buen estudio.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Para que podáis comprobar el estado de las bellotas en la final de temporada os subo esta foto.



Ahora subo otra foto de una bellota de un alcornoque con sus partes.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (17-ene-2014),perdiguera (17-ene-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches, subo la cúpula del fruto de un alcornoque y una encina para que podáis ver las diferencias.

Cúpula de la  bellota de un alcornoque.





Cúpula de la  bellota de una encina.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (26-ene-2014),Los terrines (19-ene-2014),perdiguera (19-ene-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros sigo con el experimento, ahora he intentado imitar a la naturaleza más mal que bien y después os contaré, me he fijado en el ciclo de la larva desde que sale de la bellota en adelante y he rellenado un bote con los mismos estratos que se encontraría una larva en en terreno.

Primero una capa de hojarasca de la encina seguidamente otra capa de tierra fina con partículas vegetales, por ultimo la tierra y encima de todo ello las bellotas, es el mundo que he recreado en el bote.
Ahora cuento lo de más mal que bien, debido a que el bote está cerrado y con la humedad creo que han crecido hongos descomponedore.
Pienso que ha salido bien el engaño a las larvas, en cuestión de una semana ya había una en el fondo del bote, espero que siga el ciclo y pase a la fase de pupa.



Como podéis ver esto no se sabe como puede acabar y esperad que os cuente también los fracasos que no son poco aunque de los fracasos se aprende a mi no me gustan mucho.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (19-ene-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros como os conté veía una proliferación de hongos en el bote de experimento, ayer tarde tuve un rato y los pase por el micro.
He observado una proliferación de micelios fúngicos absorbiendo sustancias y descomponiendolas en moléculas más simples.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (21-ene-2014),perdiguera (20-ene-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Compañeros sigo con los micelios hayados, como normalmente no se observan bien los he teñido con safranina.









Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (24-ene-2014),F. Lázaro (26-ene-2014),Los terrines (21-ene-2014),pietro (06-feb-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros después de un par de días con gripe prosigo el tema, voy a subir tres fotos de los pelos absorbente de la raíz de las bellotas que es por donde está tomando los pocos nutrientes que debe encontrar en placa de Petri.
A través de estos pelos microscópicos el agua entra por ósmosis al interior de la raíz.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (24-ene-2014),F. Lázaro (26-ene-2014),jlois (08-feb-2014),Los terrines (25-ene-2014),perdiguera (25-ene-2014),santy (25-ene-2014)

----------


## santy

Que curioso me parece todo esto que nos enseñas.
Muchas gracias y espero que estés ya mejor de tu gripe.
Un saludo a todos.

----------

frfmfrfm (25-ene-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias Santy, a mi estos temas me gustan y creo que este entusiasmo se traslada a ustedes. :Smile: 
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Compañeros esto es un pequeño resumen de mi experiencia con el gorgojo y las bellotas en esta temporada.
Como anteriormente comenté he estado picando bellotas para el comedero de los pájaros he experimentado que a primero de temporada estarían afectadas aproximadamente un 60% todas afectadas con la larva en su interior, a mediado de temporada un 40% y al final ha vuelto a subir de nuevo a un 60% pero estas ya solo con el daño pero exenta de larvas, esto siempre recogidas  las bellotas  del suelo. 

También os puedo comentar que al día de hoy  final de la temporada y principio de invierno las bellotas se han convertido en un alimento muy importante tanto para los animales doméstico como para los silvestres, ovejas cabras caballos, conejos, ciervos, ratones de campo, etc.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

jlois (08-feb-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros sigo con el pequeño resumen. 

Pienso que estas  larvas tiene una gran avidez de alimento ya que se  preparan para la metamorfosis,  periodo sin alimentarse y una modificación drástica de su estructura. 

También he observado que no nos debemos dejar engañar por su pequeño tamaño no es sinónimo de torpeza solo hay que estudiar un poco su ciclo, ponen los huevos directamente en una despensa de alimento como hemos podido ver en las fotos,  después caen al suelo junto con la bellota la gravedad realiza su traslado del árbol al suelo seguidamente cuando están bien alimentada salen y se entierran en la época más desfavorable el  invierno,  volviendo a salir en la primavera cuando sube la temperatura.

Como podéis ver la naturaleza no deja puntadas sin hilo.

También he observado que este año en esta zona no ha habido un buen año de este fruto, con esto quiero decir que ha habido un número superior de individuos por bellotas que en años anteriores.

Otra observación es que no he visto que ningún  propietario de estas cercas de encinas haya tratado este organismo con fumigaciones de insecticidas con el consiguiente daño para el conjunto de la naturaleza.

No he llamado plaga en ningún momento a estos organismos porque nos tendríamos que llamar igual a nosotros mismos  por querer perpetuar la especie.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

jlois (08-feb-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañero subo una foto de unas encinas de la cerca por donde suelo dar mis paseos para recoger muestras.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

jlois (08-feb-2014),Los terrines (31-ene-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros voy a dar un nuevo giro al estudio, primero una foto con los elementos que tenia incorporado a la placa de Petri y que ya más adelante iré enumerando.


Ahora quiero hacer hincapié en el agua que añadí para que las bellotas germinaran, tome esa agua con una pipeta por curiosidad y la sorpresa fue que habían aparecido una proliferación de rotíferos.

Como los rotíferos son microorganismos filtradores se me ocurrió teñirlos, por algo he puesto el nombre de experimento al tema.
Como la ayuda de una pipeta aislé un rotífero y lo introduje en un pequeño recipiente de vidrio y añadí unas gotas de safranina. Quiero decir que el aislamiento de un solo microorganismo ha sido uno de mis practicas en este tema.



Las siguiente foto es un rotífero enquistado, ya sabéis que es un método de defensa de estos organismos a los cambios exteriores.





Un saludo a todos.

----------

F. Lázaro (05-feb-2014),jlois (08-feb-2014),Los terrines (03-feb-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo unas fotos de un rotífero del Estudio Puente Romano de Córdoba para que lo podáis comparar con este último teñido.





Un saludo a todos.

----------

F. Lázaro (05-feb-2014),jlois (08-feb-2014),Los terrines (05-feb-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros subo unas fotos del rotífero teñido, dijéramos en estado extendido.







Un saludo.

----------

jlois (08-feb-2014),Los terrines (06-feb-2014),perdiguera (06-feb-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo el vídeo del rotífero teñido.
Espero que os guste.




Un saludo.

----------

jlois (08-feb-2014),Los terrines (08-feb-2014),perdiguera (08-feb-2014),willi (08-feb-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros para poner fin al tema del rotífero teñido subo un vídeo realizado con el objetivo 1000x.




Lo difícil de esto ha sido aislarlo y teñirlo sin causarle daño para su posterior observación para grabar el vídeo.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (13-feb-2014),perdiguera (13-feb-2014),willi (13-feb-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros sigo con este tema en la linea de microorganismo, como anteriormente y a la altura en la que esta este estudio os presento el segundo organismo con más números que he encontrado, los nemátodos.
Tambien os comento que sigo con aislar y teñir los microorganismo, en este caso lo he teñido con azul de metileno.

Las fotos.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (21-feb-2014),santy (20-feb-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros continuo con el Nemátodo aumentado 1000 veces y además teñido con azul de metileno, realmente el teñido solo ha valido para oscurecer la materia orgánica del aparato digestivo también se puede ver que la musculatura exterior que lo recubre no ha hecho efecto, algunas veces se puede ver reflejos en el nemátodo esto es debido a que le incorporé una luz de led, por algo lleva la palabra experimento el tema.




Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (24-feb-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno como dice el titulo voy a dar un cambio de dirección al tema, he cogido unas ramas de olivos colonizadas por el liquen Xanthoria sp.





Como se puede ver las he metido en la placa de Petri con agua.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (08-mar-2014),Los terrines (07-mar-2014),santy (17-mar-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Sigon con el tema, primero una foto en seco y la segunda con agua. He subido estas fotos para que podáis ver la diferencia de textura, seco se agrietan y rompen  cuando absuelve quedan esponjoso y suave pudiéndose trabajar con el.    








Estos dos líquenes el primero Xanthoria y el segundo no pongo su nombre al no estar seguro. Las dos quedaron incluidas en la placa.
Saludos Francisco.

----------

Calima (13-mar-2014),santy (17-mar-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros ahora subo un apotecio separado del conjunto, recuerdo que los líquenes son una simbiosis de un hongo y un alga.



Esta separación la he realizado a través de estereoscopio, son muy pequeños para realizar con la vista. 

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Calima (17-mar-2014),santy (17-mar-2014),willi (17-mar-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno vamos a seguir, esta vez voy a subir un par de fotos de un apotecio de este liquen grisáceo anteriormente presentado.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

santy (18-mar-2014)

----------


## santy

Desde luego, cada foto es más curiosa que la anterior.
Un saludo a todos.

----------

frfmfrfm (18-mar-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Siguiendo  con el tema compañeros os subo un apotecio con unas líneas transversales que explican por donde he realizado los cortes, lo he dividido en tres partes y los he realizado con la ayuda del estereoscopio ya que el diámetro del apotecio ronda el milímetro, con esas medidas podéis haceros la idea de la dificultad.



Esta segunda foto es la parte central del corte del apotecio.



Espero que os haya gustado, para mí ha sido todo un logro.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (21-mar-2014),santy (24-mar-2014),willi (22-mar-2014)

----------


## santy

Pues a mi si que me ha gustado y mucho. Desde luego que tiene que ser dificilísimo hacer ese corte con precisión, ¿¿¿¿que estamos hablando, de una décima de milímetro????.
Hay que tener buen instrumental, y sobre todo buenas manos para eso.
Un saludo a todos y muchas gracias por enseñarnos estas cosas.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Santy estamos hablando de aproximadamente 300 micrómetros, el milímetro tiene mil micrómetros.
Lo hago con un estereoscopio.
Un saludo.

----------

santy (01-abr-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Siguiendo con este tema subo otra nueva experiencia, quise comprobar el comportamiento a la coloración del tejido vegetal de esta parte del apotecio. Esta coloración la realice con rojo neutro.

Las fotos.







La primera foto es el apotecio visto al natural.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (29-mar-2014),Los terrines (29-mar-2014),santy (01-abr-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo unas fotos del revés de un apotecio directamente arrancado del liquen.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Calima (31-mar-2014),Los terrines (31-mar-2014),santy (01-abr-2014),willi (01-abr-2014)

----------

